# Game #34: Cavs @ Suns (1/14/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(20-13) @* *Phoenix Suns* *(23-12)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 6:00 pm PT, 9:00 pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *US Airways Center*, Phoenix, Arizona

The team must put a close, heartbreaking loss to the Lakers behind them, tighten up their transition defense and put on their track shoes to face the Suns. Despite Amare's injury, Nash has played like an MVP and the team is looking great in STAT's absence. Cleveland has to have a plan to defend the pick-and-roll. The Suns should be able to get all the perimeter shots they want against our poor pick-and-roll defense. Nash is going to be getting in the lane a lot and drawing attention. Eric Snow played solid against the Lakers and let's hope he can turn back the clock a bit for this one. All eyes will be on Coach Brown - more specifically, his substitution patterns. Luke Jackson and Anderson Varejao give the team a much needed burst of energy and should Damon Jones and Donyell Marshall struggle, let's hope coach doesn't hesistant in getting Luke/Anderson time.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm going to this game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CiMa said:


> I'm going to this game


 Hope the Cavs don't get blown out of the building. However, for some reason I have a good feeling about this game (If Luke gets to play starter type minutes).

D. Jones simply cannot play as the Suns would expose him left and right, but Snow does a decent job on Nash


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Diaw and Marion vs. Lebron is going to be exciting.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z is going to be the key here: the Suns have no one who can guard him. On the other hand I have no idea who Z will guard on the Suns if they put Diaw at C lol.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah we will need to slow the tempo big time, post LBJ and Z all night long. 

Nash is a nightmare matchup for our backcourt with Hughes out. 

I don't know, this could be another loss unfortunately. If Luke gets PT, and Marshall plays well, we have a chance.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Quick note*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Starting lineup stays*
> 
> Cavs coach Mike Brown said Friday he'll stick with Damon Jones in the starting lineup for tonight's game against the Suns. Jones played just 17 minutes and took just one shot against the Lakers. Many of his minutes have been going to Luke Jackson, who had 11 points Thursday, Mike Wilks and Sasha Pavlovic, now that he's returned after missing six weeks with an ankle injury.


Once stubborn, always stubborn.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Phoenix Suns Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Quick note*



remy23 said:


> Once stubborn, always stubborn.


 Blah


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

We are a team of streaks so this could be tough for us. For once I would like to see AV, Luke and Damon, say to all get double digits in scoring to help get some pressure of Lebron. I


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

It will be tough. I hope they still play hard and fight the whole game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Suns have the most guys who can guard Lebron of probably anyone. Raja Bell, Marion, and Diaw can all put pressure on Lebron. Someone else is going to have to step up tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland might need to tweak their line up early (perhaps now even). They don't seem quick enough by any means.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drew hasn't made the correct defensive rotation yet tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke Jackson and Donyell Marshall are now in the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Luke Jackson making his way into the game early.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden scores and gets the Cavs another "and-1" play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drew is playing horrible defense. All these open looks, 90 percent of them can be traced to Drew not rotating on defense. He's literally guarding NO ONE!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Damon hits a lay up. His first points of the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Loving the low post game tonight from Lebron and Z.

Not loving the wide open looks. This looks like the defense from the last road trip.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Too bad Snow didn't get that pass up higher because James could have had a runaway dunk.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AV getting in the game. He doesn't get much time (last game Anderson didn't even play 1 minute).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Andy is going to have Drew's job before long. The way Drew has been playing defense, he's just asking for Mike Brown to put him in the dog house.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You can tell though that AV isn't in game shape yet. He doesn't have the bounce he usually has. But at least he rotated defensively. Drew's been the man with no brain tonight on defense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is lucky to only be down by 2 at halftime. From how the Suns jumped out to start the game, I was thinking Cleveland was looking at a 10 point halftime hole for sure. We're lucky we have LeBron shooting and hitting to keep us in the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron and Z working the 2-man game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What happened to our defense?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I never expected Cleveland to clamp down on the Suns. They're way too good offensively and we're far too questionable defensively for that to happen. To win, we'd need a mixture of offense and defense (because we can't win in a pure offensive shoot out and our defense isn't good enough to win the grind).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Donyell and Damon are shooting us out of the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

When Donyell struggles like this, I'm all for using Drew/Anderson instead. Just as we should look to Luke/Ira when Damon struggles, we need to change our line ups when our forwards struggle.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Goodbye Luke. We knew ye well.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. How did Nash not get a foul there? I can see why he is upset. Good break for the Cavs though.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nash gets a tech; LeBron continues to keep us in striking distance with his shooting; Luke shockingly is still in the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drew is out for the rest of the game!

Andy time!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

At the end of the three, Cleveland is down six (78-84).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Too bad Luke is struggling because he's had some good looks. And I hope Gooden's strained leg doesn't linger and force him to miss games. 

I get the feeling LeBron will continue to fight the good fight but in vain. Another guy needs to get hot and onboard or there won't be a chance to win this one.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Luke is killing himself out there. Whenever Mike Brown rewards him he lets Brown down. That's the real reason he can't get the consistent minutes. He's just flat out not bringing it consistently. He's forcing Brown to continue to look between he, Jones, Pavlovic, and Newble. It's a catch 22 because Luke needs consistent playing time to play consistent, but he has to play consistent to be consistent.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Everytime the Cavs threaten the Suns answer. Tonight is just not their night.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eddie House...guess whose man that is....


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

House is destroying our guards. Heck, bring out Sasha or Ira and get just a taller, better defender out there. House is having a great night, so I don't want to hand out blame. He's unstoppable right now. That said, I'd get Damon off him with a quickness.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think it's a coicidence that Raja Bell was unconscious in the first and now House is lights out in the fourth. Same dude is guarding them. Same dude Flip Murray lit up.

Lebron is going to hit 50 again.
And lose again.

The Suns are unbeatable tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Suns on a run, time out Cleveland. That was the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They never really looked like they were going to win. The Suns shot 60 percent from the field. What are you going to do?

The Cavs never got a defensive series together. And Nash destroyed the Cavs.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Phoenix 115, Cleveland 106*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The thing that you worry about now is a letdown loss to the Blazers tomorrow. They need to focus in on that game. That's one of the ones I think all of us penciled in as a win.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

Suns fan here.

Tell you what guys, Bron scared me there for a bit. I agree with what local color-guy Eddie Johnson said, that LeBron, out of everybody leading the league in scoring right now, is the only one that simply takes what's given to him, except for when the clock runs down, and that also looks to his teammates too. Unlike the other guy from L.A.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Dayum LeBron is something else to watch in person. It was pretty much a 2 man game out there with him and Z, everyone else sucked, particularly Luke Jackson and Donyell Marshall. Neither of them can hit a shot to save their lives.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I only saw a quarter of this game but Luke looked horrible out there. What happened to his shot? How do you miss wide-open jumpers like that? That's pretty much the only reason the Cavs want you Luke. 

A setback to say the least, but hopefully he has some pride and comes back strong next game.



carrrnuttt said:


> Suns fan here.
> 
> Tell you what guys, Bron scared me there for a bit. I agree with what local color-guy Eddie Johnson said, that LeBron, out of everybody leading the league in scoring right now, is the only one that simply takes what's given to him, except for when the clock runs down, and that also looks to his teammates too. Unlike the other guy from L.A.


You sure like to talk about Kobe a lot.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Suns fan too. I see the box score and it kind of weirds me out. Lebron Scores 46 and Z with 26, Drew Gooden left the game with 12ish. Then theres a bunch of scrubs who scored like 4 points and 5 points. Those 2 were basically playing the game themeselves against the Suns, Cavs management needs to give the man what he needs to win games. Luke Jackson is awful, but I dont get to see him play often...maybe hes had better games, but his performance was laughable (no offense). 

LeBron is amazing.. From the look on Amare's face on the bench I could tell he wanted to be out there to play against LeBron really really bad.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm tired of Lebron having these monster games and our team losing. It's unbelievable because he shoots an amazing %, is putting up near triple doubles and we still can't win. 

I just don't understand how he can be the only one consistently showing up to play every night. Marshall in particular of late has played HORRIBLE. 

The only positive I see from this game is that at least Z has put together 2 good performances in a row, and Lebron focused on his FT's much better.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Looking at the box score the Suns had 5 guys with over 17 points?? No way you can win a game when the opposing team is doing that. Imagine if they had Amare.. :sigh: 

D'antoni and Nash are amazing in how they setup and run that offense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah, when you score as many points as the Cavs did, you should win the game. Giving up over 110 is never good defense. A lot of that is Steve Nash, but the Lakers subs did the same thing to the Cavs in LA. Remember the Bucks games where we played defense but couldn't score? If only the Cavs could play both sides of the ball in the same game, they'd win by 20.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs' tank hits empty chasing Suns*












> *Cavs' tank hits empty chasing Suns*
> Sunday, January 15, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> ...


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

*No one cares*


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

lol whats this crap?


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

*No one cares*


----------

